# Need Earphones (IEMs)



## Hrishi (May 30, 2014)

*Need Earphones/Headphones , Budget 3.5k (IEMs)*

Hi fellow DIGITians ,

My previous preferred IEM ( Dunnu hephaes DN-16 ) suddenly stopped working properly, (one of the earpiece doesn't work) .But it was a damn good earphone with superior bass and built like a tank . Thanks to     [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] for giving it to me.
I loved it , but it's kind of dead now .

I prefer earphones/headphones with Deep and Clear Bass and Good Highs . i.e. I prefer a sort of V-output from my IEMs. The vocals should sound clear , if possible.
I don't use any amps , I just use my IEMs with either of my laptops mentioned in my Signature below , or My Smartphones or Sansa clip to listen to music(320kbps or FLAC) , and Watch movies. 
So my priority is high quality music and high-def movies.

I am willing to spend somewhere around 1,000-3500 INR , I can go a little bit up or down , depending upon the options and qualities available.
No brand preference , but the build quality should be good ( since I often end up breaking my IEMs , despite of all the extreme care I present to them ) and excellent highs and lows.

Looking forward to all kind of suggestions , even those who have un-used IEMs willing to trade/sell , can count me.

BTW , the only reason I would go over a Headphone Instead of IEM , if the Sound Quality is better in Headphone suggested. O/W , I am not willing to sacrifice portability at all.


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 30, 2014)

T-Peos Tank, VSonic GR02 Bass Edition, VSD1


----------



## Hrishi (May 31, 2014)

High-Fidelity said:


> T-Peos Tank, VSonic GR02 Bass Edition, VSD1


How much can I get them for and are they available in India ?? 
Last time I had ordered something from EBay global and it took almost a month.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys , I need some help on this urgently as I am desperately willing to buy one , but just waiting for your opinions and help .


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 31, 2014)

Yes, they are available in India with 1 year warranty and the website is Online Portable Music System - Music Headphones in India - HiFiNage


----------



## Hrishi (May 31, 2014)

Thanks , I will look into that.
Any more suggestions guys ?? How about the IEMs from Sony the Extra Bass Series like EX60 , EX90 , etc ??


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2014)

Bump.....

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] , any suggestions ??


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Need Earphones/Headphones , Budget 3.5k (IEMs)*

I would suggest the Signature Acoustics C-12s...


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Need Earphones/Headphones , Budget 3.5k (IEMs)*

How about the Sony MDR xb series ?? I like the XB90 but not sure if it's worth the 3500 price tag. 
Then there's this XB70/XB50 as well.

Also how's VSonic GR02 comparatively ??


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Need Earphones/Headphones , Budget 3.5k (IEMs)*

Never mind , I ordered Sony MDR EX90BC @3480 from flipkart.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Need Earphones/Headphones , Budget 3.5k (IEMs)*



Hrishi said:


> Never mind , I ordered Sony MDR EX90BC @3480 from flipkart.



Do post a review when you get them!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Need Earphones/Headphones , Budget 3.5k (IEMs)*



powerhoney said:


> Do post a review when you get them!!!



I hope they do good ...as I made a buy without much opinions on the product based on personal view and Sony's loyalty .


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Need Earphones/Headphones , Budget 3.5k (IEMs)*

Well, I have a pair of entry level Sony IEMs that I use occasionally ... The MDR ex110lp and they sound quite satisfactory for their price... Waiting for your review though!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Need Earphones/Headphones , Budget 3.5k (IEMs)*



powerhoney said:


> Well, I have a pair of entry level Sony IEMs that I use occasionally ... The MDR ex110lp and they sound quite satisfactory for their price... Waiting for your review though!!!


Yeah. Well these ones require a lot of burn in time.
Plus it will take at least a week for it to be delivered by flipkart.
Will post it by next week .


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Need Earphones/Headphones , Budget 3.5k (IEMs)*



Hrishi said:


> Yeah. Well these ones require a lot of burn in time.
> Plus it will take at least a week for it to be delivered by flipkart.
> Will post it by next week .



Cool...


----------



## angie (Jun 16, 2014)

@Hrishi  Waiting for review buddy. I am also looking to buy IEMs around 3K.

Also I see you have TekFusion Twinwoofers. How are they? On flipkart 1800 gave them 5 stars and about 900 1-star. What do you say?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 16, 2014)

angie said:


> @Hrishi  Waiting for review buddy. I am also looking to buy IEMs around 3K.
> 
> Also I see you have TekFusion Twinwoofers. How are they? On flipkart 1800 gave them 5 stars and about 900 1-star. What do you say?


well i am not getting plenty of time to review the xb90. I will post a review in upcoming week or so.
running too busy with office during weekdays.

as far as the twinwoofers are concerned they are sort of over rated .
for the price of 1200rs they are vfm ,but you cant compare it with high ends or anything above 3k.

Twinwoofers are balanced in SQ , and cladding is good and light but strain relief , meshing ,and 3.5mm jack is not well built.


----------

